# Christmas Projections



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm guessing this is the correct forum? I've not got the time nor the inclination to festoon the house with lights.....and worse still take them down after Christmas ! However seeing some municipal buildings having images projected onto them has made me think is there a domestic version of these that works. I've only seen some snowflakes projected onto the side of the house and like the idea but the brightness is like someone using a torch with the batteries running flat.

So is this something that is currently pro versions only to look half decent or can I do this at home without spending too much?


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

They sell them in The Range home store, about £100. Has multiple imagages and multi colour also has timer settings so once you plug it in and set you can leave it.

https://www.therange.co.uk/occasion...-laser-light?gclid=COGfi7fV7NACFcO37QodlSkM8w


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

DLGWRX02 said:


> They sell them in The Range home store, about £100. Has multiple imagages and multi colour also has timer settings so once you plug it in and set you can leave it.
> 
> https://www.therange.co.uk/occasion...-laser-light?gclid=COGfi7fV7NACFcO37QodlSkM8w


Are they any good ? Anyone who has purchased care to comment


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Yes both my sister and mother have them. That's how I knew about it. As long as where your wanting to project the pattern isn't flooded by other sources of light they are highly effective.
Ile see if I can post a short clip, if I can figure out how.

http://vid976.photobucket.com/albums/ae250/dlgwrx02/IMG_0962_zpsmljukwxd.mp4

It's the first few seconds projecting on to my mums drive and car, itvwas shot with a crap camera so appolagise on the rubbish quality. It is much more prominent than it seems, but having all the other lights also makes it harder to stand out.


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Yes both my sister and mother have them. That's how I knew about it. As long as where your wanting to project the pattern isn't flooded by other sources of light they are highly effective.
> Ile see if I can post a short clip, if I can figure out how.
> 
> http://vid976.photobucket.com/albums/ae250/dlgwrx02/IMG_0962_zpsmljukwxd.mp4
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to post


----------

